# Ants in the well....



## Littlefox (Jan 17, 2014)

seriously ANTS in the well!!:facepalm:

My husband and I bout a house last month, our first. We are still working on the house, painting and things. So my husband decided to shock the well (dumping bleach down the well) fist thing he used to much, 2 gallons, so now the water doesn't smell so much like sulfur as bleach (a lot of it). Second..... I turned the water on in the bathroom to clean something and I see something floating in the water (I had walked away and left it running for a min. and it had backed up in the sink a bit) and I'm like eeewwww its something from down in the drain and then realized its ANTS! tiny dead ants.... so basically I had a week of freaking out. we don't see so many or really any now, almost 3 weeks later but you can still find them in the well house, there are so many in the pump gage you cant even read it, that's how we figured out they where coming from the well (Maybe????).
Does anyone have experience with this or suggestions? I worry every time I turn the water on now. We still aren't moved in but will be before the end of the month.


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Are you positive its from the well? Put a bowl in the sink and fill it. Is there ants in it? Just get a whole house water filter, they are nice to have to filter out the "chunks" like ants. Whole House Filter-HomeDepot Must have been a nasty huge nest down there. Your gonna want to get rid of them. If they are in the well you can wash em away with a hose. Outside kill the nest but seal off the well cap so they cant get back in. Your gonna need to take out the screens on every faucet, drain the hot water tank numerous times, and what not.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Put a lot of powdered grits in the well house to kill off any and all ants. Non toxic to humans.


----------



## chuckhole (Mar 2, 2006)

oldasrocks said:


> Put a lot of powdered grits in the well house to kill off any and all ants. Non toxic to humans.


We use powdered grits for Fire Ants down south. They eat the grits and pop when they drink. Also, Diatomaceous Earth works well. The ants can't walk through it because it shreds their legs up.

Anyway, what you probably have is sugar ants. They are going for the moisture. When we shock our well, we use a gallon of bleach and run the water with every faucet open until we smell the bleach. Then let it sit in the entire system for a week (weekend place for us) and then run the water until the smell is not so bad. We test once a year and shock if needed.


----------



## Littlefox (Jan 17, 2014)

blooba: Yes I'm sure its somewhere in the well. That or they had moved into the bathroom pipes but I never saw any in the house before they came out of the faucet. We had already planed on putting in a full house filter in. 
oldasrocks: my husband already (don't ask my why I almost died when I saw it) sprayed wasp killer in the well house.... also chuckhole and oldasrocks I will try the grits if the wasp killer didn't kill them already.

Thanks for the help!


----------

